# P0090 after replacing leaking fuel pump



## machusenpai (Jun 24, 2021)

Alright guys, I had to change the fuel pump because the bearing and seals were shots. I changed the timing belt at the same time and retimed the pump because the previous owner didn't time it correctly. Now I am 99% sure that the pump is timed correctly every line are aligned, starts right up in less than a second. However I get the reduced engine power message in my dash with the code P0090. I replaced the fuel pressure regulator thing and cleares the codes but still the same error. I need help, the engine runs perfectly fine beside the reduced engine power.


----------

